# Higher ratings by wearing a blazer



## Driver_Patric (Jan 1, 2015)

My ratings at night have been all over the place and recently it dropped to about 4.6. Since then I ahvent done anything different except wear a blazer over my T shirt and jeans and my rating has gone up significalty over the past 3 months. I provide the same friendly service as before I didn't realize a blazer would really increase my ratings...


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

You made the money to buy a Blazer


----------



## Driver_Patric (Jan 1, 2015)

Hahaha no actually I can't even make enough to buy anything nice hahaha I pulled it out of my closet.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Driver_Patric said:


> My ratings at night have been all over the place and recently it dropped to about 4.6. Since then I ahvent done anything different except wear a blazer over my T shirt and jeans and my rating has gone up significalty over the past 3 months. I provide the same friendly service as before I didn't realize a blazer would really increase my ratings...


It's not blazer bro, Uber deliberately do it so you drive more


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Which is why I wear a nice jacket over my tee in the winter and use Hawaiian shirts in the summer. Semi casual s fine, but if you go too casual and you risk losing points from the business crowds.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I wear a t-shirt, shorts, and sneakers. I have a 4.92. I also no longer give out water. I have a charger and offer a piece of gum to nice riders.

I almost always talk to Pax too. I see people on here always saying "Shut up and drive." Sorry, but most people find that to be awkward. If they are talking to each or just clearly dont want to chat, I shut up. I also have TONS of tourists in my city... so they often always ask about places to eat, go, see, etc. 4/5 rides always ask one of the following questions:

Where am I from/How long in my city
How long driving for Uber
Is this your car?
Is this your main job?
No, what else do you do?
Are Uber hours good?
Do you like driving for Uber?
Where do you recommend eating?
What bars are good?
If you chat, make conversations about the Pax... Ask them questions that makes them talk. People like to talk about themselves. It will make them feel like you are very nice when they talk about whee they are from, what they are doing, where they are going, etc. Listen more than talk.


----------

